# Formular abschicken



## Nerlich (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich hab da folgendes Problem.

Ich hab mir in html ein Formular gebaut, dieses möchte ich jetzt an meine Emailadresse schicken. geht das vll. mit mailto? wenn ja wo in meinem Quelltext muss das hingesetzt werden.

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Nerlich GmbH Deutschland</title>
<base target="_self">
</head>
<body>
<b><font size="4">Kontakt</font></b>
<p><font size="3">Hier können sie mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen.<br>
Wichtig! Bitte geben sie alle geforderte Daten an.</font></p>
<form method="POST" action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
<p><input type="text" name="Name" size="42" value="Bitte Name eingeben"></p>
<p><input name="eMAil" size="42" value="Ihre eMailadresse"></p>
<p><textarea rows="4" name="Mitteilung" cols="35">Hier können sie ihre Nachricht Hinterlassen</textarea></p>
<p><input type="submit" value="Absenden" name="B1"></p>
</form>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2006)

Webmaster-FAQ -> Wie kann ich mir Formulardaten via Email zuschicken?


----------



## Nerlich (7. Dezember 2006)

ok hab das so geändert. Funktioniert nur leider nicht. Aber hab schon ne neue Idee. Ist es irgendwie möglich das was ins Formular eingegeben wird in eine Textdatei zu speichern?


----------



## javaFreak (12. Dezember 2006)

Leider nicht, ohne eine serverseitige Sprache zu verwenden.


----------

